# Who has ordered one????



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

I thought it would be better to have a poll, as the previous thread about this in my opinion wasn't working very well.

My order and a mate of mine is with Middlehurst, we both ordered the GTR back in March 2007.

Japan
Rest of Asia
North America
South America
UK - Put this on its own as was one of the biggest markets for the previous car outside Japan
Rest of Europe
Oceania
Africa - not sure if any cars will go here but just put it in anyway.


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

although very interested I need to sell my RS4 V8 first. I never buy a Car before seing it, knowing its officila price (in Belgium) and having seen an external serious test drive.

So I do not expect to order anything before MArch/April 2008.

I got a message from our Nissan Importer that all thi will be known following the Geneva Presentation.


----------



## hufggfg (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I thought I'd chip in with my first post just to say that i've ordered one.

I'm also hoping to go over to Geneva, so may see some of you there.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

another thread, similar to this one: look here

Please use search button


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

hyrev said:


> another thread, similar to this one: look here
> 
> Please use search button


Yes I already knew this, but its not a clear poll. Thats y I posted this one, easy to read the results now.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

hyrev said:


> another thread, similar to this one: look here
> 
> Please use search button


hahaha







:chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

SAJ_1982 said:


> My order and a mate of mine is with Middlehurst, we both ordered the GTR back in March 2007.


Did not know they were taking orders in March 07, way before Japan was taking orders.


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Did not know they were taking orders in March 07, way before Japan was taking orders.


Well not order, but more like taking deposit for intent to buy if it makes more sense like that. As everyone knows, order book doesn't actually open till March 08 in the UK.


----------



## Nismogtir400 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have ordered one from a dealer in kent. Does it make a difference where you give your deposit on quickness of delivery time?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok, we should change the thread then to: Who has put a deposit down with intent to buy?


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

Nismogtir400 said:


> I have ordered one from a dealer in kent. Does it make a difference where you give your deposit on quickness of delivery time?


Well from what I know (rumour/speculation), there will be about 3-5 dealers in the UK (correct me if im wrong). One of which will most definitely be Middlehurst. As for the other couple of dealers, got no idea where they will be.

Given that in Japan specific High Performance Centres have been setup for the GTR, the same can most likely be said about the garages that will sell the car here. So its probably an idea to find out from your garage if they have applied to Nissan to become one of these centres, otherwise you could have put your deposit down at a garage that wont even get the car to begin with.


----------



## Pini (Nov 2, 2007)

*Order GT-R*

Hi,

My Leeds Nissan dealer says he wants £5000 deposit - yes 5K! He says he may not be allowed to sell it but the dealers have been told they can all take deposites and this will buy a reserved place whoever eventually sells - ie the order will pass on to the dealers regardless of where the deposit was taken. Sounds fine but I'm not handing over 5K for 18 months. 1k or 2k would be more like it.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Pini said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Leeds Nissan dealer says he wants £5000 deposit - yes 5K! He says he may not be allowed to sell it but the dealers have been told they can all take deposites and this will buy a reserved place whoever eventually sells - ie the order will pass on to the dealers regardless of where the deposit was taken. Sounds fine but I'm not handing over 5K for 18 months. 1k or 2k would be more like it.



Thats utter tosh!!!  Nissan's guidelines say - "Under no cicumstances accept deposits for new GT-R." 

So in fact we have all been told NOT to take deposits - which is exactly why I'm not, even though we will probably be one of the dealers


----------



## Pini (Nov 2, 2007)

Mmmmm thanks for that - just goes to show how keen some salesmen are to get on the GT-R gravy train. I want one, but I'm not happly about being fed a crap line by greedy and ill informed salesmen. If anyone knows where I can get an proper UK registerd GT-R in pearlecent white with anthracite wheels sometime in 2008 please let me know - I can wait, but not any longer than I have to.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Pini said:


> Mmmmm thanks for that - just goes to show how keen some salesmen are to get on the GT-R gravy train. I want one, but I'm not happly about being fed a crap line by greedy and ill informed salesmen. If anyone knows where I can get an proper UK registerd GT-R in pearlecent white with anthracite wheels sometime in 2008 please let me know - I can wait, but not any longer than I have to.


2008 might be pushing it, but you never know :smokin: I'm the Dealer Principal at Marshall Nissan in Cambridge by the way


----------



## Pini (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooops - I meant 2009 of course. As soon as I can find the assurance of an official and approved credible dealer I'd seriously like to organise a car. I'll keep looking but needless to say, the guy from Leeds aint gettin any money off me.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## Pini (Nov 2, 2007)

Good things come to those who wait (i hope).


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Th official position is that there will be ony a handful of dealers across the UK. There is a short list but it as not been published and the final list has yet to be agreed. The announcement will be at the Geneva Motor Show, for which we have arranged a trip in association with Nissan Europe follow this link

Some garages are taking deposits and some are just compiling a list of names without asking for money yet. Certainly there is no guarantee that any one of these will be a bone-fida dealership for the new GT-R.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi all newbie here only been lurking for about 5 years...

I intend to go to Geneva but the link denies access due to permissions. Do you have to be a paid up member?

Cheers


Paul


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi Paul, yes am afraid so. But then the annual membership is less than a tank of fuel nowadays, so hardly a lot of money. If you want to know more about the benefits of mmbership look here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/gtroc-about_gtroc.html


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Hi all newbie here only been lurking for about 5 years...
> 
> I intend to go to Geneva but the link denies access due to permissions. Do you have to be a paid up member?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Good to see you here too!! You will be quite popular if everything goes accrding to plan!!!:smokin:


----------



## moneywhore (Dec 10, 2007)

Aha! This is what I'm looking for!

So is March 09 the confirmed UK date?

What's the deal with the trip to Geneva... I'm certainly interested, but not sure I want to part with £35 to follow a link that may be of no interest when I get to the other end!

Who can help me get my name down somewhere on a Nissan list for the car?!


Cheers,

David.


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

moneywhore said:


> Aha! This is what I'm looking for!
> 
> So is March 09 the confirmed UK date?
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

moneywhore said:


> What's the deal with the trip to Geneva... I'm certainly interested, but not sure I want to part with £35 to follow a link that may be of no interest when I get to the other end!


Well guess we can't fault your honesty, but the Club is about a lot of things not least of which what you can contribute and what other benefits you can achieve. Rather than what you can get out of it.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> Hi Paul,
> 
> Good to see you here too!! You will be quite popular if everything goes accrding to plan!!!


Hi Davros, Nice to talk to a knowledgeable quality Dealer... :thumbsup: 

Any news yet:smokin: 

Cheers


Paul


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay in response to the six non-members who have sent me a PM thus far and to prevent many more here is the deal on the trip to Geneva.

1) We are working with Nissan Europe to arrange something for the evening but nothing has been confirmed yet
2) Attendance will be on a first come first served basis
3) If your reason for joining is to see what kind of freebie you can get at the Motor Show that's hardly fair or equitable to the Club and the existing membership. This forum has provided a lot of information at no charge and will continue to do so. The benefits of GTR Owners Club membership are extensive and available to all who join in eqaul measure (owner or non-owner). 

John Fuggles
Chairman
GTR Owners Club


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

my mate enquired about the New GTR at his local dealer and got sent these by the dealer

lol


Here is a link with the best GT-R pictures:
Nissan GT-R | evo News | News | evo

Here is the Official GT-R Site for the UK:
Nissan GT-R Global Site
Here is the full specification of the new GT-R:
Nissan GT-R | GT-R Forums | R35 V35 GTR | 2007 GT-R


so they are as much in the dark as the res tof us

lol

mook


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Hi Davros, Nice to talk to a knowledgeable quality Dealer... :thumbsup:
> 
> Any news yet:smokin:
> 
> ...


Still no news mate  I was hoping to find out before Xmas, but thats looking lees likely now  As for the knowledgeable bit


----------



## steveGTR (Dec 9, 2007)

ive put a £1000 deposit down with middlehurst nissan. did this at the beginning of december. Have i been a bit hasty?


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

i think that nissan would have to be totally routhless not to have middlehurst on the list after everything andy and middlehurst nissan did with the gtr in the early days.

i personally think any sensible person putting money down would put it with middlehurst. that is where mine is.


----------



## steveGTR (Dec 9, 2007)

hockey-boy said:


> i think that nissan would have to be totally routhless not to have middlehurst on the list after everything andy and middlehurst nissan did with the gtr in the early days.
> 
> i personally think any sensible person putting money down would put it with middlehurst. that is where mine is.



this was my reason for calling middlehurst, should be all good then:smokin:


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

deposit down on UK Spec V with Middlehurst


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Deposit down at Middlehurst for best spec car (aparently there will be two)


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while and this is my first post 

I've put a deposit down with Middlehurst too. I reckon they must have 200 deposits down now. I wonder what their allocation will be and how long it will take to fulfil the orders.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

They told me they have 50 orders, and 500 cars to be allocated in the uk


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> They told me they have 50 orders, and 500 cars to be allocated in the uk


Out of interest, when did they tell you that? 

500 cars allocated to the UK over what time period? If it's over 1 year, that's 40 per month. With say 10 dealers getting an equal share of the allocation it means the person who is 50th in the queue will be getting their car April 2010.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Friday just gone


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Friday just gone


Blimey... I was told 68 back in Oct


ETA:

This articles indicates 1000 cars between UK and Germany. Say optimistically UK gets 800 cars, that's still only 65 cars per month.


----------



## steveGTR (Dec 9, 2007)

edb49 said:


> Blimey... I was told 68 back in Oct


hmmmm, i was told i was one of the first beginning of december


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, whatever position we are it's at least 12 months away..


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

steveGTR said:


> hmmmm, i was told i was one of the first beginning of december


Hmmm thats odd


----------



## steveGTR (Dec 9, 2007)

so long as i get one of the first cars im not to bothered. nothing gets to you more then seeing someone else driving a car that your still waiting for...


----------



## scottishgtr (Jan 6, 2008)

has anyone given a deposit to a scottish dealer.


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

scottishgtr said:


> has anyone given a deposit to a scottish dealer.


Nope...I contacted all the main scottish dealers early last year, none of them had a clue except for the Dunfermlin dealer and they sent me straight to Middlehurst.

On another note, I've shifted my order from the normal GT-R to the V-SPEC version of the car now. Apparently due around 2010, and about £70k which i'm happy to wait for as my S5 comes this month so that will keep me happy for a while.

Also I previously had a worry about the back seats but the V-SPEC won't have any but that won't matter as the Mrs will have a proper 4 seater car by then too.


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wouldn't you prefer to get a normal car and do a few upgrades, rather than wait til the next decade?!


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

edb49 said:


> Wouldn't you prefer to get a normal car and do a few upgrades, rather than wait til the next decade?!


Nah, for me that would be like me buying an A5 and putting upgrades on it to be like an S5/RS5. Yes I could probably upgrade to make as good but then it would still be an A5 at the end of the day. (Nothing wrong with doing this...its just not for me)

Doesn't have the kudos or the same feel good factor of knowing and having the ultimate version of the car.

And I can't be assed doing all the upgrades....i'm lazy like that  

My mate is still getting the normal GT-R so it's not like I won't be able to drive the current version of the car.


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

SAJ_1982 said:


> Nah, for me that would be like me buying an A5 and putting upgrades on it to be like an S5/RS5. Yes I could probably upgrade to make as good but then it would still be an A5 at the end of the day. (Nothing wrong with doing this...its just not for me)
> 
> Doesn't have the kudos or the same feel good factor of knowing and having the ultimate version of the car.
> 
> ...


Yes thats the same view point as myself. Buying a normal GTR which is 55-60k then modifying it to void any warranty seems senseless when i can have the ultimate GTR already finished off from the factory with full support of a dealer!

GTR Spec V....rumoured to be 200kilos lighter, bit more power, trick(er) LSD, no back seats and probably a few aesthetic tweeks....should be some car and certainly worth the wait :thumbsup:


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Fair play, horses for courses. For me, the GTR seems like a revolution that has really moved the game on, but the Spec V will just be a tweak of the revolution. It's kinda like waiting for the next gen 911 Turbo, or getting one now...

I spose you pays your money and makes your choice


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think Mick is also wating to see if the V-spec will be any better. He wont be getting the new subaru impreza for his missus, so she might get one of these.



Smokey


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Std GTR will be £54/55k
"Top Spec" will be £57/58k, better trim and equipment spec but same engine/drive train
V-Spec as you rightly say will be £70k, but with no back seats, and a few more tweeks (bit like Porsche GT3 I suppose)

Two due into this country in about 8-9 weeks, whereupon you can cancel your deposit if you don't like the car in the flesh.


----------



## goldbrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all from a forum virgin. There are many knowledgable and enthusiastic members out there but thought I would join in to say that after careful thought I had placed a deposit with my local dealer in early Dec. Currently have a 996 C4S but always loved the Skyline. Great to a car like this and a 3 year warranty! I spoke to Middlehurst who already had many deposits and decided that the local dealer where I was third on the list was a better bet. They have several sites all single Nissan dealerships and say they are keen to set up servicing facilities at one site if they pick up enough interest . They also reason that as a multi-site dealer they should have access to cars even if unable to service. I thought if 200 cars were initially available, and Middlehurst had access to as much as 25-50% it still means another 25 - 30 larger dealers may have access to 4-5 cars each (all guess work I know).
They took a £2K deposit and say they will try and move it to a supplying dealer if they are turned down. Quoted £50K,hope they are right!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

duka said:


> Two due into this country in about 8-9 weeks, whereupon you can cancel your deposit if you don't like the car in the flesh.


I heard the same from Middlehurst about the price, but where did you get this info about 8-9 weeks a car being in the country?, is this their race car which wont be on the road?


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> I heard the same from Middlehurst about the price, but where did you get this info about 8-9 weeks a car being in the country?, is this their race car which wont be on the road?


They're hopeful that they will have imports in to show customers by the end of January. Both cars are already on a hip and on there way here as we speak. One car is delayed by a few days as it was sent on a different ship.

As far as I know, one will be for racing while the other will be for showing customers. They have also said that they will possibly try to use an importers model report to get one of the cars on the road at some point too.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

LOL yet they tell us not to import one, yet they are doing it???


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

duka - Do you have any details on the spec differences between the standard and the top spec car?

I'd sort of assumed the 'Top-Spec' would be like the premium addition in Japan but I wonder if they both come with a full set of side / head air bags as standard?

Cheers Paul


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Pauly-b said:


> duka - Do you have any details on the spec differences between the standard and the top spec car?
> 
> I'd sort of assumed the 'Top-Spec' would be like the premium addition in Japan but I wonder if they both come with a full set of side / head air bags as standard?
> 
> Cheers Paul


I'd imagine top-spec will mean better stereo, nicer leather, that kind of thing. It's pretty unusual nowadays for top spec to mean more airbags?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Just bitten the bullet and ordered one with Middlehurst :clap: I don't know if I will be able to last for a year though!


----------



## teds (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder what will happen with my order, the deposit placed with a Nissan main dealer in Surrey, dated 6.01.2005?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

teds said:


> I wonder what will happen with my order, the deposit placed with a Nissan main dealer in Surrey, dated 6.01.2005?


They keep the interest and then return your money?


----------



## teds (Oct 15, 2007)

The m.d. told me a while back that Nissan sales have told him they would honor the order, being an approved garage or not. I'll have to wait an see. 
Interestingly, their sales manager said that he may be able to get me an invite to the press launch at the Ace Cafe next month. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

apparently there are around 50 orders for Oceania now,.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I haven't ordered one.


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

Are there really that many people on this forum with sixty thousand pounds burning a hole in their pocket?

I looks like everyone on this forum has a deposit on and R35.....so why hasnt everyone here got a top spec R34?

I am very interested in buying an R35 and am lucky enough to be able to afford one when they are available, but the way everyone on here is talking it looks like I would have to wait 50 years to get one, or if I did not speak to Mystic Meg and put a depoist down in 1923!!!

Plus, I am sure the main car speculators have all got orders in years ago also so when the first cars get to the UK there will be quite a few available at a premium if you dont want to wait and acutally have the $$$$$$$$$$$$

4 wheel drive, 2 door, japanese, super mean, super fast..... my perfect car....but will I ever get one before I die of old age?

Regards

Andy


----------



## dragon99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Everybody

I am from Singapore and have ordered a Black Edition (Black Colour) with hyper LEDS and Bose System . 

Understand that touch screen menus will be in Japanese and was wondering if is possible to change display to English. 

Regards

Mathew


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Ordered mine a few weeks ago now and happy to wait if i am defo going to get one.
opcorn:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I shall know about 80 poeple who have ordered one in a few weeks time


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

DR_GTR said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Are there really that many people on this forum with sixty thousand pounds burning a hole in their pocket?
> 
> ...


If your in a hurry buy one from japan, waiting list is currently about 6 months out there, you'd have it on the road in the UK months before the first official car even left japan.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

DR_GTR said:


> I looks like everyone on this forum has a deposit on and R35.....so why hasnt everyone here got a top spec R34?


what makes you think that Andy?


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi All,

So I have ordered one to from Hylton Nissan in Worcester £500 refundable deposit, although once UK official ordering can commence deposit not refundable any more. I am very keen to know about:

1) Insurance/Cost
2) Service Intervals
3) Fuel Cunsumption
4) Reliability
5) Tyre want non-runflat (softer as heard car is hard)

This will be my only car and expect to get one in 09 currently have a new Audi TT 3.2 lovely looker, just not that quick and will part-x this with a lot of extra cash I guess for a GTR

Any help with my questions gratefully accepted...

Cheers,

Karl


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess you & everyone else will get the answer to most of your questions at the Euro launch in Geneva.


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes guess so, tempted to fly out but flights costly, so will see what is said post show, the cost of the car is as important as the on going costs


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

dragon99 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I am from Singapore and have ordered a Black Edition (Black Colour) with hyper LEDS and Bose System .
> 
> ...


the touch screen is very self explanatory and the buttons on the side, well, you can just stick notes on there until you understand what they do.

as of now, nissan has not even started at looking at the international version as the domestic demand was much stronger than they expected. it's a sellers market right now.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Some of the on screen setup commands on the R34 MFD were in Japanese, and you can get by these by a bit of trial and error!

Suppose it won't take long to do the same with the R35


----------



## djspacie (Feb 29, 2008)

*anxious from surrey*

Finally recevied my 'receipt' from a £1000 deposit placed on 2 Jan in Guildford.. which confidently states that I have now 'ordered' a GT-R... although they have passed on my details to Nissan Motor GB.. From the wording it looks like 'pot luck' as to the spec I would get.. or will I have any input ???

anxious from surrey...


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

As far as I am aware official deposits are required by 2 April - final spec of car November.
All will become clear at Geneva on 6 March.


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Excellent look forward to feedback from anyone going


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I dont have a huge desire to own one anyway.
Im sure my current one will make the new one look pretty sad in any of the events I currently do.
Forget the new GTR , buy the zcar mini ......its cheaper and faster....


Apparently they "cost" (GTR) About 120k NZ Landed etc: here,So I guess I would consider importing a couple to sell, the 3 currently for sale here are 165k (ish) So I could try and sell some for only 140 and make only 20 k per car.
The other issue is that , all the people who I know who would want one , would just import their own anyway , which kind of limits the market .....

Theres always someone with too much money in dire need of something new I guess.....
:chairshot


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

We have just ordered the Vspec Version.....so will take many photos when it finally arrives.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

EndlessR said:


> We have just ordered the Vspec Version.....so will take many photos when it finally arrives.


how can you order it when it's not even been shown in public yet? even my dealer in japan can't place an order for one yet. or are you just referring to the putting your name on the order list....


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> how can you order it when it's not even been shown in public yet? even my dealer in japan can't place an order for one yet. or are you just referring to the putting your name on the order list....


All I can say is I was told be have ordered one, probably means our name down on the list, (if there is one) or we have ordered it through one of our customers who is high up within the Nissan ranks. Either way we will be getting one, which is very exciting!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

EndlessR said:


> All I can say is I was told be have ordered one, probably means our name down on the list, (if there is one) or we have ordered it through one of our customers who is high up within the Nissan ranks. Either way we will be getting one, which is very exciting!!


nice... would definitely like more info when you get it. buddy of mine's dad is on the board of directors on nissan here in japan and is arrange a production line visit for me. hopefully he'll sort me out a spec v too...


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Have cancelled mine........... decided to concentrate on a motorsport project instead.... 

Maybe might get me interested when the Spec V shows up ?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

canman said:


> Have cancelled mine........... decided to concentrate on a motorsport project instead....
> 
> Maybe might get me interested when the Spec V shows up ?


Man some serious decision there, didn`t know you actually canceled the R for the X.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Will upload pictures when ever it gets here, like I said earlier I only found out yeaterday we have one coming.....cant wait to have a go!


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> I haven't ordered one.


I haven't ordered two


----------



## twinturbosky (Mar 1, 2008)

ORDER ONE NOW FROM JAPAN
SKYLINE GTR IMPORTED TO UK |


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

I have just placed my £1000 deposit at NISSAN Bristol.:runaway: 

I am 7th on their list and they are quite hopeful of becoming a Performance Centre.

The £2500 balance of the deposit will be required when dealers are confirmed.

Cheers

Andy


----------

